# Tegus tail fell off



## Lovestegus (Aug 5, 2009)

:evil: :rant :mad :bolt 

Well I'm really pissed... and heavily demotivated. I was letting my tegu get natural sun in a large bin with some water, stuck my arm in there for a moment, and he jump up my arm, and quickly cllimbed up, jumped off my arm into the yard... and well into some dead leaves full of spider webs and branches. I spent 15 mins looking for him in the leaves, got bit, and it appears about half of his tail has fallen off. 

What can I do for him to make it heal. I've applied neosporin, am going to get betadine solution tonight if possible, and some bandages. I've also put him in a clean tank with only papertowels. 

Will his tail grow back full size? He is young, and it seems like he got lucky and didn't lose the thicker part of his tail, or it came off right at the thick part.


----------



## skippy (Aug 5, 2009)

not full size and it will be solid black but it will heal just fine, i think


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 5, 2009)

Just keep it as clean as you can manage. The tail will grow back but it won't have any of the patterns/colors, basically black. No worries tho, it doesn't effect their personality at all and I kinda dig the black tails, makes me think of a tegu that ain't scared to get scruffy


----------



## Lovestegus (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks guys. After reading a bunch of articles right away and the responses I am a lot calmer now, and so is my tegu. They are fast little buggers... Here's a pic to show you guys how much of his tail fell off. I know it's not a good pic but I didn't want to stress him more.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Aug 5, 2009)

Thats too bad. the good news is it should heal no problems. tegus loose tails in the wild as a defensive mechanism, so all the antibiotics are probably not needed. its not likely to grow back as long as it was before breaking.


----------



## Lovestegus (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm going to hope it grows back. I read a couple articles stating if they're young there is more possibility of growing back at least partially. Either way, I still love my tegu just as much. His name is "Bender" By the way. Named after my favorite Futurama character.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Aug 5, 2009)

Whats futurama? I named mine captain spaulding after my favorite character in the rob zombie horror movies.


----------



## GraphiK (Aug 5, 2009)

I would steer clear of the neosporin if you have plans of the tail growing back. That's likely to just heal the skin over the wound leaving you with a nub of a tail. Leave nature to do it's work and you'll have the unique black tail, no problem.


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah the one thing about lizards is they can release their tail, so this is pretty normal for them. But like they said just make sure it stays clean.


----------



## Lovestegus (Aug 6, 2009)

Futurama is a futuristic cartoon comedy. Bender is the robot/friend of fry the guy from the 80's who accidentally was frozen and unfrozen thousands of years later. His personality seems just like Bender *Mischevious, selfish, wreckless, yet friendly and lovable deep down so it seemed like a good thing to name him.

One problem, I put neosporin on his tail twice in one day. Do you think that will cause his tail to be stumpy/stumpier? Is my tegus tail going to be stumpy no matter what? And does anyone have pics of a tegu with a black tail from healing/regrowing?


----------



## crimsonrazac (Aug 6, 2009)

Lovestegus said:


> One problem, I put neosporin on his tail twice in one day. Do you think that will cause his tail to be stumpy/stumpier? Is my tegus tail going to be stumpy no matter what? And does anyone have pics of a tegu with a black tail from healing/regrowing?



well heres a picture of one of Bobby's tegus I found on the site





the Regen tails don't look to bad in my opinion


----------



## Lovestegus (Aug 6, 2009)

Sweet that doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Aug 6, 2009)

No problem  I remember seeing that picture a while back... It might take a while for the tail to grow back out. Good luck with your Gu


----------



## Lovestegus (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks a lot. It'll be interesting to see how his new tail will blend in with the rest of him. Tomorrows a day ill get him a bunch of turkey, cod liver oil, and beef liver since every piece I've read on broken tails says nutrition is vital in how the tail regrows.


----------

